# house batteries go dead while driving



## gagoguen (Nov 22, 2018)

my house batteries went dead traveling from Maine to Florida. I checked the voltage at coach battery, with engine running, at 14 volts, at house batteries 12 volts. If I go into motorhome, and toggle the use/store switch from use, to store, then back to use, I get 14 volts to house batteries. ?????
 Any ides


----------



## C Nash (Dec 10, 2018)

You may have a relay/ solonoid that is not working if your mh is set up to charge batteries from engine alternator.


----------



## gagoguen (Dec 10, 2018)

I had replaced the relay. I was in contact with RV Custom Products tech support. I finally found a jumper from my BCC board to the charge/boost relay, was on the wrong terminal.


----------



## C Nash (Dec 10, 2018)

Thanks for passing the fix along


----------

